
You Don't Need Staging Environments - spqr233
https://capsule.click/posts/you-dont-need-staging-environments.html
======
rasen58
I've tried using things like netlify/zeit before for sharing websites, and
they're super nice except that they only work for static sites or JAM stack
sites.

This seems nice for sharing single pages on sites

